

Microsoft Global Criminal Compliance Handbook (Leaked Document) - 0xdeadc0de
http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://file.wikileaks.org/files/microsoft-spy.pdf

======
maukdaddy
This seems pretty standard. Why all the uproar?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
At this point, the uproar is about Microsoft's DMCA takedown more than the
document itself.

